# Getting bigger..



## Nomad (Apr 29, 2014)

much, much bigger.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Beautiful! <3


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

So beautiful!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice very nice as a matter of fact beautiful, just very beautiful


----------



## Nomad (Apr 29, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Gorgeous dog!


----------



## littlesoprano (Sep 21, 2013)

Omg how have I never seen this! She is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Hey fellow banana snout! 
Looking gorgeous


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

nice pics. pic #1 and #2 are priceless. enjoy the big-ness.


----------



## SnapV (May 14, 2013)

OMG so adorable and fluffy


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

And getting cuter! Not that your dog wasn't cute before.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Completely adorable! How old is he (she?) now?


----------



## Nomad (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone! She's getting cuter, just in a different way. In regular cuteness it doesn't get much better than this:









She's almost 5 months old...and losing her puppy fur


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Nomad said:


> Thanks everyone! She's getting cuter, just in a different way. In regular cuteness it doesn't get much better than this:
> 
> View attachment 168754
> 
> ...


Oh my look the little cuteness! So little!


----------



## Nomad (Apr 29, 2014)

Few photos from a walk we went on with her GSD friend last night...I still can't get over how quickly she's growing!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

What a beautiful dog!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

What a beauty! Love those rough coated collies.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

She is too cute!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Nomad (Apr 29, 2014)

Thank you


----------

